
Insight Launches New Post-Program Experience Funded via Income Share Agreement - LifeIsBio
https://blog.insightdatascience.com/insight-launches-new-post-program-experience-funded-via-income-share-agreement-5df213084aff
======
LifeIsBio
Note: I'm not affiliated with Insight in any way.

I'd be interested to hear what people think about:

1\. Income Share Agreements in general

2\. The messaging around this price increase (from $0 to ~$18,000) premised on
funding a new feature/experience. Why not just say that they need to charge
for the program?

